# Brisket Rub Question



## fat gary (Jan 20, 2012)

I am smoking my first brisket this weekend...I have done plenty of pork and poultry.

For pork and poultry I have a pretty standard rub that has salt, pepper, cumin, garlic powder, onion powder, chili powder, paprika, dry mustard, and brown sugar in it.

For the brisket I am thinking about removing the chili powder, paprika, mustard and brown sugar and adding more pepper to the rub than I normally do. 

Is this a good start for a basic brisket rub?  Thanks in advance for the tips and suggestions.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 20, 2012)

I personally wouldn't remove anything in your rub. So I would do your regular routine with the brisket except for the camera part. Please send us some pictures(Q-View) for our pleasure.


----------



## diesel (Jan 20, 2012)

ya.. don't remove anything.. maybe add some stuff but the ingredients you mentioned above are all great flavors for the meat.

just my 2 cents.

good luck and please .. Qview.


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like my rub but I also add some cocoa powder too.


----------



## fat gary (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting...in what ratio?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 20, 2012)

Wouldn't remove any of the ingredients...don't forget the pics!


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2012)

I put in 1/3 cup of cocoa powder.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2012)

I would go with what you got...I like Allspice and Coriander in Beef Rubs...I use 1/4 tsp Allspice and 1/2 tsp Coriander for each Tablespoon Salt, Black Pepper, Etc...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatgary,  Beef likes Pepper , that said a very good easy rub for Brisket is Coarse salt and Crackeed Black Pepper  -  maybve some Garlic and Onion powder. Simple is better , just sayin'.

Stan   aka   oldschoolbbq

have fun and...


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 20, 2012)

like said above those are great base ingredants I just add some white pepper and pinch of cyan..


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2012)

I think your rub sounds perfect, especially if that is the flavor profile you like. We use Montreal steak seasoning on beef a lot and you may want to give that a try.


----------



## smokerfool (Jan 25, 2012)

Would you mind if I borrowed you receipe?  If not how much of each do you use?


----------



## sprky (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm with the others I wouldn't change it.


----------

